# Switching Layout



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Scale is HO,

#6 Turnout, Code 83

Radius - 24"

Time Frame - 1960"s

Happy with the top part, but not sure about the bottom. Having a hard time coming up with the structures to match what industries where present at this time frame (1960-1970).

Let me know what you think. Question are more than welcome as well as suggestions.

Overthehill ---really----:laugh:


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Only two things I would change is near the top you have a crossover in the top track of the yard which could be too close to front of the yard tracks to be of any use. I would move that up one track to tie into the mainline that doglegs to the corner. Then you have a long stretch that can be used as a runaround.

Near the bottom right, I'd add another crossover to the end of the mainline and the track right above it. This way you can get in front or behind the cars to move them in/out of the industry spurs.

Otherwise, I think it looks great. As for buildings and such, remember the 60's/70's were big into manufacturing, so anything that would build products could be used in an industrial setup. But you also need the distribution centers that moved the cargo from truck to train or vice versa.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Like this..


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: Perfect!


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Made some changes to the bottom half of the layout. Still not sure about the left side. We just had the window replaced and I know that there is no way that my wife will let me block it. Need to come up with a new plan or idea on how to handle this.

Let me know what you think. Suggestions, ideas are always welcome.

Overthehill...really


----------

